# What is the glycemic index and why do people care about it in regards to losing weigh



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What is the glycemic index and why do people care about it in regards to losing weight? Answer:The glycemic index ranks foods on how they affect our blood sugar levels. This index measures how much your blood sugar increases in the two or three hours after eating. The glycemic index is about foods high in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

